# Lastest whispers



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

3 nascar bodies being tooled now. My own hope is for that to mean the current Monte Carlo, Charger and Fusion. 

The plan is that at least some will have licensed color schemes.

The forthcoming sets will be slightly diff to what we saw in the recent pictures.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> 3 nascar bodies being tooled now. My own hope is for that to mean the current Monte Carlo, Charger and Fusion.
> 
> The plan is that at least some will have licensed color schemes.
> 
> The forthcoming sets will be slightly diff to what we saw in the recent pictures.


Would love to see these bodies offered in a kit form, non painted ready for a customizer. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

My guess would be that it will come down to how well Round 2 know the Nascar market. I suppose any slot car of Tony Stewart, Dale Jnr and Jeff Gordon will sell well regardless of if any other manufacturer makes the same car. But after that it is more of a gamble? If you are an average Jo Schmo & have been in a hobby store and purchased the Jimmie Johnson Monte Carlo by LifeLike are you going to purchase it again?


dw


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> ....... If you are an average Jo Schmo & have been in a hobby store and purchased the Jimmie Johnson Monte Carlo by LifeLike are you going to purchase it again?
> 
> 
> dw



Sure, if it doesn't look like a jellybean/turtle/whale like the LL's do.......


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> The forthcoming sets will be slightly diff to what we saw in the recent pictures.


By "slightly diff" I hope they mean more variety of track pieces than a bunch of 9" radius curves... 

GP


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Yeah, the rear window on all the Jimmie Johnson cars is pushed out slightly. Go figure.


 :lol::roll::lol:

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Yeah, the rear window on all the Jimmie Johnson cars is pushed out slightly. Go figure.


Good one!
I guess if the car came with a pit crew, the chief one would have to be kept away from your racetrack!!

I mentioned the blobbyness of recent LL releases to Round 2, and how it riles people, so hopefully they will listen...


dw


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Maybe it has been covered before and I missed it........

WHat kind of track will be in the sets??? A totally new kind,or will it be one from one of the already exsisting brands????

Mike


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Tomy compatible.


----------

